# Owning a Dell Vostro 460 desktop, need upgradation recommendations



## sahil1033 (May 3, 2013)

Okay, so my father bought me a *Dell Vostro 460* in *May '11* and I was unaware of this fact and I was like "oh god, why a company desktop?"
Anyways, I've been doing mini upgrades on my own level.

What Dell gave me -

_Monitor_        : *Dell IN1920*
_Processor_     : *Core i3 2100 @ 3.10GHz*
_Motherboard_ : *Dell 0Y2MRG*
_PSU_             : *Dell H350PD-00* 
_RAM_             : *2 GB DDR3 (2X1 Samsung M378B2873FH0-CH9)*
_HDD_             : *Seagate Barracuda 500 GB (ST3500418AS)*
*____________________________________No Graphics Card____________________________________*


What I've upgraded till now -

_Monitor_                       : *Dell S2240L*
_RAM_                           : *4 GB DDR3 (Kingston 99P5471-011.A00LF)*
_HDD_                           : *Seagate Barracuda 2 TB (ST2000DM001-1CH164)*
_Mouse_                        : *Logitech G400*
_USB 3.0 Expansion Card_ : *Transcend Dual Port USB 3.0 PCI-Express Internal Card for Desktop*
_Mousepad_                   : *Razer Goliathus - Fragged Omega - Speed*

I'm happy with HDD and mouse upgrade but somewhere I think my RAM is not performing upto mark and even now I face a little slow downs as I've many start-up apps. I know that I should have better bought Corsair Vengeance but I didn't know about it at that time. Anyways, please suggest me some changes. Gradually I'll try to replace everything.
And one more thing, Dell has given me such a stupid cabinet and PSU that the USB 3 expansion card which is fitted into PCI slot is not able to get power because the SATA power connector is too short to reach there 

*1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games I'm going to run?*
*Ans:* Watching HD movies, multi tasking, games like Crysis series, Call of Duty series, GTA series, Hitman series, FIFA series, NFS series, Battlefield series and many more.

*2. What is my overall budget?*
*Ans:* There's no such overall budget as I'm upgrading my parts one by one. Currently I'm willing to buy a graphics card, mid range which is extremely VFM. You suggest a good graphics card which suits my current config and then I'll start collecting money for that.

*3. Planning to overclock?*
*Ans:* No.

*4. Monitor?*
*Ans:* No.

*5. When am I planning to upgrade the system?*
*Ans:* It would be a step-by-step upgrade and not a one time upgrade. So, I choose a upgrade and start collecting money for that and when I achieve a upgrade, I switch over to next component and this goes on.

*6. Where do I live? Am I buying locally? Am I open to buying stuff from online shops if I don't get locally?*
*Ans:* I live in Patna and I just don't prefer buying locally. Instead I go to Delhi or I buy from any online store and yes it would be good if I get the item at a low price from online shop.

*7. Anything else which I would like to say?*
*Ans:* Currently I'm thinking of doing some changes with RAM and I'm saving money for a graphics card, suggest me something regarding this. Should I remove those two Samsung RAMs ?? I was thinking of getting a new monitor too as this one is not Full HD. Well, monitor is not a serious issue now, RAM and graphics card are the first thing I would be upgrading ASAP.
                                 And any help on finding a SATA Power Connector extension for the USB 3.0 expansion card would be appreciated. I need *this*

*Here are a few screenshots of my cabinet*


----------



## ASHISH65 (May 3, 2013)

fill these - *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...new-pc-help-answer-these-questions-first.html


----------



## sahil1033 (May 3, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> fill these - *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...new-pc-help-answer-these-questions-first.html


I'm not buying a new PC and none of the questions fit here.


----------



## ASHISH65 (May 3, 2013)

naaaa you have to fill it.it wiil tell us your whole budget and other stuffs  or are you lazy to fill it??


----------



## anirbandd (May 3, 2013)

do fill in the questionnaire.. it helps us to guide you better.


----------



## sahil1033 (May 3, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> naaaa you have to fill it.it wiil tell us your whole budget and other stuffs  or are you lazy to fill it??





anirbandd said:


> do fill in the questionnaire.. it helps us to guide you better.


see, actually i've no budget as such and the upgradations would be done gradually over time.

*EDIT* : Questionaire updated, now help me if you can.


----------



## ASHISH65 (May 3, 2013)

get gtx 650ti + antec vp450p psu.

are you going to upgrade monitor?


----------



## sahil1033 (May 3, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> get gtx 650ti + antec vp450p psu.
> 
> are you going to upgrade monitor?



why PSU upgrade?
GTX 650Ti is what i've thought of till now and monitor, please not now, no money and no such desperation.

p.s. - sort my RAM issue please.


----------



## ASHISH65 (May 3, 2013)

which psu you have?? inbuilt psus are crap


----------



## sahil1033 (May 3, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> which psu you have?? inbuilt psus are crap


ah! i know they're crap but that's not sooooo important than GPU upgrade and some changes in RAM.
btw I'll tell you later which PSU I'm using, but AFAIK, it's a 350W PSU. I'll tell you the exact model later.


----------



## ASHISH65 (May 3, 2013)

buddy gpu over hd 7750 needs a good branded psu.if you run gtx650ti or hd 7850 then it will boom.new psu is must now

- *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/power-sup...89-power-supply-blacklist-thread-newbies.html


----------



## sahil1033 (May 3, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> buddy gpu over hd 7750 needs a good branded psu.if you run gtx650ti or hd 7850 then it will boom.new psu is must now
> 
> - *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/power-sup...89-power-supply-blacklist-thread-newbies.html


   
Okay then, will see into this matter. How will I manage so much money  
Anyways, any suggestion on my RAM combination, because it's not working as it should.


----------



## ASHISH65 (May 3, 2013)

do some part time job

what is budget fro gpu + psu ?


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 3, 2013)

You need to buy a new PSU.... And 2 GB is insufficient for gaming...
Corsair Value Select 4 GB + Antec VP450p + Sapphire HD 7770 = ~ 12k


----------



## sahil1033 (May 3, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> do some part time job
> 
> what is budget fro gpu + psu ?


haha, currently i'm in the middle of nowhere  I've dropped an year to prepare for engineering entrances and I still have my exams left and after June 2 I'll start taking this matter more seriously.
Since PSU is new addition now, I've kept a PSU for consideration, Corsair 430W PSU and for GPU I can not even *think* beyond 10k.



Sainatarajan said:


> You need to buy a new PSU.... And 2 GB is insufficient for gaming...
> Corsair Value Select 4 GB + Antec VP450p + Sapphire HD 7770 = ~ 12k


Well, I've 2 + 4 = *6 GB RAM*


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 3, 2013)

ram is not the issue here.i have seen people with 12gb ram & i7 systems crawling due to wrong/incorrect/incompatible system & software settings.which programs are loading at startup with what settings & which AV are you using?all these make a difference.


----------



## Cilus (May 3, 2013)

Ya, 6 GB Ram is more than enough for your system. Try to disable all the Start up applications. You can use Tools like CCleaner to do that. With that tool, also clear the Temp files and fix the registry.


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 3, 2013)

Oh sorry I didnt see that 4 gigs what you had upgraded . Just put that money for the GTX 650 Ti


----------



## avinandan012 (May 3, 2013)

Please post picture of your cabinet with PSU. Cause most branded desktop makers make their own PSUs also which are like a tall version of laptop bricks not like ATX PSUs we find in market.


----------



## sahil1033 (May 3, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> ram is not the issue here.i have seen people with 12gb ram & i7 systems crawling due to wrong/incorrect/incompatible system & software settings.which programs are loading at startup with what settings & which AV are you using?all these make a difference.


Oh! I thought that I would replace 2X1 Samsung RAM modules with Corsair Vengeance 4 GB DDR3
Well, there are many start-up apps like Google Talk, Mobile Partner, AV, Razer Game Booster, Logitech Gaming Software, IDM, Bing Desktop.
I'm using Norton 360.



Cilus said:


> Ya, 6 GB Ram is more than enough for your system. Try to disable all the Start up applications. You can use Tools like CCleaner to do that. With that tool, also clear the Temp files and fix the registry.


I've Tune Up Utilities installed and it regularly clears up the temp files and all those stuffs. Isn't it that company that matters? I mean, if I replace replace the 2 Samsung 1 GB DDR3 RAM modules with a Corsair Vengeance 4 GB DDR3, will that be a better performer?



avinandan012 said:


> Please post picture of your cabinet with PSU. Cause most branded desktop makers make their own PSUs also which are like a tall version of laptop bricks not like ATX PSUs we find in market.


Will do that by today evening


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 3, 2013)

unless you are benchmarking with accuracy in milliseconds samsung,corsair,transcend,kingston they all perform practically same.btw samsung manufacture their own ram while most other brands including corsair simply sell them under their brand name & not manufacture them.


----------



## sahil1033 (May 3, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> unless you are benchmarking with accuracy in milliseconds samsung,corsair,transcend,kingston they all perform practically same.btw samsung manufacture their own ram while most other brands including corsair simply sell them under their brand name & not manufacture them.


Okay so, I shouldn't be making any changes in RAM?


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (May 3, 2013)

Try adding another 2gb. That will be enough.

Shiva


----------



## sahil1033 (May 3, 2013)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> Try adding another 2gb. That will be enough.
> 
> Shiva


That's what I'm asking, that should I replace 2X1 GB Samsung RAM modules with a Corsair Vengeance 4 GB DDR3 ??


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 3, 2013)

Do that... Replace that 2 GB with a 4 GB...


----------



## sahil1033 (May 3, 2013)

Sainatarajan said:


> Do that... Replace that 2 GB with a 4 GB...


So, if I do so. I would be having a Kingston 4 GB DDR3 *1333 MHz* and a Corsair Vengeance 4 GB DDR3 *1600 MHz*.
Wouldn't there be any problem or underperforming issues with a 1333 and another 1600 MHz RAM ??


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (May 3, 2013)

Get 8gb ram from corsair, dont keep two types of ram in one system.

Shiva


----------



## sahil1033 (May 3, 2013)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> Get 8gb ram from corsair, dont keep two types of ram in one system.
> 
> Shiva


You mean to say, I should replace all the RAM modules with only one 8 GB corsair ??


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (May 3, 2013)

^ if the shoe fits, yes!

Shiva


----------



## anirbandd (May 3, 2013)

sahil1033 said:


> You mean to say, I should replace all the RAM modules with only one 8 GB corsair ??



for you need to use dual channel to get the full speed of 1333/1600. 

get 2*4GB kits.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 3, 2013)

for i3 2100 getting a 1600 ram is practically of no use over getting a 1333 ram so don't waste money over corsair vengeance.just take out the 2gb samsung ram & run your system with 4gb corsair 1333 only to see if it changes anything.as of now 4gb ram is more than enough for your system so if your system runs slow even with 4gb ram then even getting 16gb ram won't help you.


----------



## sahil1033 (May 3, 2013)

avinandan012 said:


> Please post picture of your cabinet with PSU. Cause most branded desktop makers make their own PSUs also which are like a tall version of laptop bricks not like ATX PSUs we find in market.


Pics posted, btw PSU is *Dell H350PD-00*



whitestar_999 said:


> for i3 2100 getting a 1600 ram is practically of no use over getting a 1333 ram so don't waste money over corsair vengeance.just take out the 2gb samsung ram & run your system with 4gb corsair 1333 only to see if it changes anything.as of now 4gb ram is more than enough for your system so if your system runs slow even with 4gb ram then even getting 16gb ram won't help you.


Oh god, seems like I'll have to replace everything. 1600 MHz would be practically of no use in my PC ??


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 3, 2013)

> Oh god, seems like I'll have to replace everything. 1600 MHz would be practically of no use in my PC ??


why do you need 1600 ram?core i 2nd gen officially supports upto 1333 ram & there are millions of users around the world running such systems with 1333 ram with no issues.*if you want to spend few thousand rupees to measure increase in program/game loading time by 0.05 seconds using an electronic watch then go ahead.*


----------



## sahil1033 (May 3, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> why do you need 1600 ram?core i 2nd gen officially supports upto 1333 ram & there are millions of users around the world running such systems with 1333 ram with no issues.*if you want to spend few thousand rupees to measure increase in program/game loading time by 0.05 seconds using an electronic watch then go ahead.*


Okay then, RAM thing done. Now what about GPU?


----------



## ASHISH65 (May 3, 2013)

gtx 650ti + corsair cxv2 430w psu


----------



## sahil1033 (May 3, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> gtx 650ti + corsair cxv2 430w psu


Is *this* the same PSU you're talking about?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 3, 2013)

sahil1033 said:


> Is *this* the same PSU you're talking about?


Yes, thats the CX430V, but with a GTX660ti, you will be safer with a 500W PSU for overclocking the GPU. Go for Corsair GS500 instead IF POSSIBLE.


----------



## sahil1033 (May 3, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Yes, thats the CX430V, but with a GTX660ti, you will be safer with a 500W PSU for overclocking the GPU. Go for Corsair GS500 instead IF POSSIBLE.


Well what would be the cost of a GTX 660Ti GPU and Corsair 500W PSU, any idea?


----------



## ASHISH65 (May 3, 2013)

haaa gtx 660ti is at 20k


----------



## sahil1033 (May 3, 2013)

****! no way *@harshilsharma63*, i can't even think of it


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (May 4, 2013)

at 10k go for the 650 ti.

Shiva


----------



## sahil1033 (May 4, 2013)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> at 10k go for the 650 ti.
> 
> Shiva


650Ti is for 10k  
So, GPU + PSU will nearly cost me 16k-17k


----------



## ASHISH65 (May 4, 2013)

buddy get hd 7790 1gb @rs 10000 which is faster than gtx 650ti + Antec vp450p psu @rs 2900

Total - rs 12,900


----------



## anirbandd (May 4, 2013)

sahil1033 said:


> 650Ti is for 10k
> So, GPU + PSU will nearly cost me *12.5K-14K*



corrected


----------



## sahil1033 (May 4, 2013)

See, the way I'm replacing parts, I'll now buy things that'll survive for atleast next 3-4 years. So, thinking of buying a PSU more than 500W


----------



## ASHISH65 (May 4, 2013)

so you mean 500w will survive more than 430w.what a joke!


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 4, 2013)

If you want to go with a 500w PSU , get the Seasonic S12 520W @ 3.7k


----------



## sahil1033 (May 4, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> so you mean 500w will survive more than 430w.what a joke!


No no, not in that sense, i meant something else. btw I've no idea of PSUs, so why did you say a 430W PSU will live longer than a 500W PSU ?


----------



## ASHISH65 (May 4, 2013)

sahil1033 said:


> No no, not in that sense, i meant something else. btw I've no idea of PSUs, so why did you say a 430W PSU will live longer than a 500W PSU ?



no i never said 430w will live longer.hardware can fail anytime.

430 is enough for your rig,with saved money on not getting 500w psu,you can get better gpu like hd 7850

if you are going to upgrade pc regularly like gpu upgrade,then get 500w


----------



## sahil1033 (May 4, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> no i never said 430w will live longer.hardware can fail anytime.
> 
> 430 is enough for your rig,with saved money on not getting 500w psu,you can get better gpu like hd 7850
> 
> if you are going to upgrade pc regularly like gpu upgrade,then get 500w


see, i'm just so unaware of my upgradation but for now, what i want is that i must get a GPU and PSU good enough to be fit for the next 2-3 years.
For this purpose, i guess GTX 650Ti is good enough and now i need a PSU with 500W + rating.


----------



## ASHISH65 (May 4, 2013)

gtx 650ti is good for your current monitor.if you upgrade monitor later then get hd 7850


----------



## anirbandd (May 4, 2013)

sahil1033 said:


> see, i'm just so unaware of my upgradation but for now, what i want is that i must get a GPU and PSU good enough to be fit for the next 2-3 years.
> For this purpose, i guess GTX 650Ti is good enough and now i need a PSU with 500W + rating.



650Ti is overkill for your resolution of 1360 X 768 at 60Hz and will be a waste if you dont upgrade to atleast 1600x900. if you plan to stay on your current monitor for the next couple of years, take a 7750/7770 and stay happy. actually 7770 will be overkill too, but not as much as the 650ti, and its cheaper too


----------



## sahil1033 (May 4, 2013)

No no, I'll change my monitor for sure whenever I get a good deal as I'll have to sell off my IN1920 first and then put some more money and buy a good Full HD 22' monitor.


----------



## anirbandd (May 4, 2013)

then the 650Ti is justified. 



> what i want is that i must get a GPU and PSU good enough to be fit for the next 2-3 years.



the 650Ti will be groaning in the next year to run games at 1080p 
you will have play them with lower visual quality. 

are you willing to compromise??


----------



## ASHISH65 (May 4, 2013)

hd 7850 is minimum for 1080p


----------



## sahil1033 (May 4, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> then the 650Ti is justified.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Compromise is the only thing I've been doing till date, will compromise for sure 



ASHISH65 said:


> hd 7850 is minimum for 1080p


didn't get you


----------



## ASHISH65 (May 4, 2013)

for gaming med-high settings hd 7850 is must for 1080p,gtx 650ti might fall back in new games.next year games will become more gpu demanding


----------



## sahil1033 (May 4, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> for gaming med-high settings hd 7850 is must for 1080p,gtx 650ti might fall back in new games.next year games will become more gpu demanding


HD 7850 is expensive


----------



## ASHISH65 (May 4, 2013)

"you get what you pay"


----------



## sahil1033 (May 4, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> "you get what you pay"


I guess HD 7850 is out of my range, anyways will think upon it.


----------



## ASHISH65 (May 4, 2013)

you will get hd 7850 @12500


----------



## sahil1033 (May 4, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> you will get hd 7850 @12500


seems like i'll have to rob a bank :/
#MoneyTalks


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 5, 2013)

OP what have you decided till now?


----------



## sahil1033 (May 5, 2013)

Sainatarajan said:


> OP what have you decided till now?


Till now I'v made up my mind for GTX 650Ti / HD 7850 and about PSU, no particular model I've selected till now but I need a PSU above 500W rating.


----------



## anirbandd (May 5, 2013)

Take GS600.


----------



## ASHISH65 (May 5, 2013)

get corsair gs 500w @rs 3500


----------



## anirbandd (May 5, 2013)

and with 7850, take a 1600x900 monitor. you'll be able to play all games with all eye candy enabled, for 2-3years


----------



## ASHISH65 (May 5, 2013)

or seasonic s12 520w @rs 3900 (5 yr warranty)


----------



## anirbandd (May 5, 2013)

just my personal opinion, i prefer to have all visual bling bling enabled, if that means sacrificing a bit on the res. 



ASHISH65 said:


> or seasonic s12 520w @rs 3900 (5 yr warranty)



good one.. +1


----------



## sahil1033 (May 5, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> or seasonic s12 520w @rs 3900 (5 yr warranty)


you talking about *this* ??


----------



## ASHISH65 (May 5, 2013)

yes from this site - Theitdepot - Buy Seasonic 520W Power Supply (S12II-520) online in india


----------



## sahil1033 (May 5, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> yes from this site - Theitdepot - Buy Seasonic 520W Power Supply (S12II-520) online in india


okay, will keep this for consideration 
Any monitor suggestions ?? Resolution should be Full HD


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 5, 2013)

sahil1033 said:


> okay, will keep this for consideration
> Any monitor suggestions ?? Resolution should be Full HD


Dell S2240L is the best peice available under 9k. It's 22", full HD and has an IPS panal.


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 5, 2013)

One more vote for S2240L ...


----------



## anirbandd (May 5, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Dell S2240L is the best peice available under 9k. It's 22", full HD and has an IPS panal.



another +1


----------



## sahil1033 (May 5, 2013)

Ah! So, I was right, I've heard too much about this monitor and I was about to ask about this only.
btw, 2240M and 2240L are different, you people sure that you're suggesting 2240L and not 2240M ??


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 5, 2013)

sahil1033 said:


> Ah! So, I was right, I've heard too much about this monitor and I was about to ask about this only.
> btw, 2240M and 2240L are different, you people sure that you're suggesting 2240L and not 2240M ??


We are suggesting *Dell S2240L* (not just 2240L, don't forget the *S*). S2240M does not have HDMI port while S2240L has an HDMI port (along with the VGA port). So, opt for S2240L.


----------



## sahil1033 (May 6, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> We are suggesting *Dell S2240L* (not just 2240L, don't forget the *S*). S2240M does not have HDMI port while S2240L has an HDMI port (along with the VGA port). So, opt for S2240L.


Are I know there's a *S*, i was just too lazy to type and I thought you'll understand what I wanted to say 

*EDIT:* One more thing, as I'm currently using Dell IN1920 and since I would be buying Dell S2240L, IN1920 would be of no use. So, will Dell offer something like i pay some money and get the monitors exchanged?


----------



## sahil1033 (May 22, 2013)

Hey all, was away from TDF. Anyways, I'm back and till now I've decided to buy these

*ASUS GTX 650Ti Boost 
Dell S2240L
Corsair GS600*


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 22, 2013)

Seasonic S12 520W @ 3.8k would be a bang for buck. This PSU is enough.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (May 22, 2013)

it will be enough.

Shiva


----------



## sahil1033 (May 22, 2013)

Sainatarajan said:


> Seasonic S12 520W @ 3.8k would be a bang for buck. This PSU is enough.


Okay, will keep this for consideration too.
Any suggestions for a good and VFM cabinet.


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 22, 2013)

This - NZXT CABINET PHANTOM 410


----------



## ASHISH65 (May 22, 2013)

budget for cabi ??


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (May 22, 2013)

Or you can try the source 210.

Shiva


----------



## sahil1033 (May 22, 2013)

I've not yet decided any budget but I won't be sparing more than 2.5k on a cabi. So, suggest me a cheap one.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (May 22, 2013)

CM Elite 431

Shiva

Edit: sorry, wrong info. go for the source 210. It's better looking than the gamma.


----------



## sahil1033 (May 22, 2013)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> CM Elite 431
> 
> Shiva


Cooler Master Elite 431 Plus Mid Tower Cabinet - Cooler Master: Flipkart.com
It's worth 4.2k :O :O


----------



## ASHISH65 (May 22, 2013)

Nzxt gamma @rs 2500

Nzxt source 210 @ rs 2900


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (May 22, 2013)

Go for the source 210

Shiva


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 22, 2013)

NZXT Gamma or the source elite 210 are the two choices. Both are good in every aspect


----------



## sahil1033 (May 22, 2013)

How's Corsair 300R? It looks good.


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 22, 2013)

Its a good cabbie. But out of your price range. It costs around 4.5k


----------



## sahil1033 (May 22, 2013)

Okay so, for now leave cabinet.
Till now, *Dell S2240L* and *Corsair GS600* is for sure.
Is Asus GTX 650Ti Boost good?
I mean I'm thinking of too far, that's why I'm going for GS600. So, will GTX 650Ti Boost will be a good deal?


----------



## anirbandd (May 22, 2013)

^nice card...

but if you can, do go for a 7850/7870


----------



## ASHISH65 (May 22, 2013)

gtx 650ti boost is really bang for buck.It is slight faster than hd 7850.get it


----------



## anirbandd (May 22, 2013)

since you are already fixed for 1080p, you should really consider 660/7870.

the 650ti wont be useful for much longer. 

the 7870/66o will also enable you to turn on atleast some eyecandy on 1080p.


----------



## sahil1033 (May 23, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> since you are already fixed for 1080p, you should really consider 660/7870.
> 
> the 650ti wont be useful for much longer.
> 
> the 7870/66o will also enable you to turn on atleast some eyecandy on 1080p.


660 would be above 20k, can't afford.
btw, it's *GTX 650Ti Boost 2 GB DDR5* and not *GTX 650Ti*. Isn't it a good one?


----------



## ASHISH65 (May 23, 2013)

gtx 660 costs 14-15k

yes gtx 650ti boost is way faster than gtx 650ti 

Gtx 650ti boost - Theitdepot - Buy Asus Geforce GTX650 Ti Boost 2GB DDR5 Nvdia PCI E Graphic Cards (GTX650TIB-DC2OC-2GD5) online in india

Performance : 

*tpucdn.com/reviews/Zotac/GeForce_GTX_650_Ti_Boost/images/perfrel_1920.gif


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (May 23, 2013)

The former is better.

Shiva


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 23, 2013)

@Sahil  
GTX 660 is not around 20k , the GTX 660 TI is only 20k . GTX 660 Retails Around 14k to 15K .


----------



## sahil1033 (May 23, 2013)

Sainatarajan said:


> @Sahil
> GTX 660 is not around 20k , the GTX 660 TI is only 20k . GTX 660 Retails Around 14k to 15K .


Ah! Sorry, got confused with the *Ti* thing.
See, Asus GTX 650Ti Boost is costing me around 12k and further increasing my budget is too hard. Is GTX 660 that worth ??
I mean, increasing my budget by 3k - 4k is something very difficult.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (May 24, 2013)

What does the ti in the 660ti mean??

Shiva


----------



## ASHISH65 (May 24, 2013)

Ti - Titanium means more cuda cores / shaders which makes it faster than non ti models


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 24, 2013)

sahil1033 said:


> Ah! Sorry, got confused with the *Ti* thing.
> See, Asus GTX 650Ti Boost is costing me around 12k and further increasing my budget is too hard. Is GTX 660 that worth ??
> I mean, increasing my budget by 3k - 4k is something very difficult.


The GTX 660 is 5-10% faster than the 650 TI BOOST. 
GTX 650 Ti Boost = 12.3k
HD 7850 2 GB      = 13.5k to 14k
GTX 660             = 14.5k to 15k
HD 7870             = 16.5k + tax
These are your options


----------



## sahil1033 (May 24, 2013)

So, is GTX 660 much much better than GTX 650 Ti Boost ??


----------



## ASHISH65 (May 24, 2013)

sahil1033 said:


> So, is GTX 660 much much better than GTX 650 Ti Boost ??



mere bhai uper chart diya he performance ka.check kar le

gtx 660 worth its price

if you still want more bench then this

*media.bestofmicro.com/B/R/377559/original/Crysis3.png


*media.bestofmicro.com/C/2/377570/original/TombRaider.png


*media.bestofmicro.com/B/X/377565/original/FarCry3.png


----------



## sahil1033 (May 24, 2013)

Okay so, GTX 660 done.
Asus / Zotac ??


----------



## ASHISH65 (May 24, 2013)

get anyone of them.zotac has 5year warranty/where asus has 3 yr and asus has better cooling


----------



## sahil1033 (May 24, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> get anyone of them.zotac has 5year warranty/where asus has 3 yr and asus has better cooling


flipkart says only 2 years warranty on Zotac one
ZOTAC NVIDIA GeForce GTX660 2GB 2 GB DDR5 Graphics Card - ZOTAC: Flipkart.com


----------



## ASHISH65 (May 24, 2013)

after signup with zotac website extra 3 year warranty


----------



## sahil1033 (May 24, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> after signup with zotac website extra 3 year warranty


----------



## sahil1033 (May 25, 2013)

Zotac GTX 660 price @ Cost To Cost, Nehru Place, Delhi


----------



## anirbandd (May 25, 2013)

^did you buy it??


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 25, 2013)

sahil1033 said:


> Zotac GTX 660 price @ Cost To Cost, Nehru Place, Delhi
> View attachment 10726


That is a nice price for a GTX 660. Is it with tax???


----------



## sahil1033 (May 26, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> ^did you buy it??


Nah, finding it difficult to collect money.



Sainatarajan said:


> That is a nice price for a GTX 660. Is it with tax???


Don't know, nice question btw.


----------



## anirbandd (May 26, 2013)

their catalog have prices without tax. they update their catalog prices weekly..


----------



## sahil1033 (May 26, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> their catalog have prices without tax. they update their catalog prices weekly..


heart broken


----------



## anirbandd (May 26, 2013)

just add 4% VAT.


----------



## sahil1033 (May 27, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> just add 4% VAT.


VAT is 4% or 12.5% ??


----------



## anirbandd (May 27, 2013)

afaik, 4% for electronics.


----------



## sahil1033 (May 30, 2013)

As for now, going for *Dell S2240L* from Nehru Place, Delhi


----------



## sahil1033 (May 31, 2013)

Please tell me the difference between all these GTX 660 cards
ASUS - GTX660-DC2-2GD5
ASUS - GTX660-DC2O-2GD5
ASUS - GTX660-DC2OCPH-2GD5
ASUS - GTX660-DC2T-2GD5
ASUS - GTX660-DC2TG-2GD5


----------



## sahil1033 (Jun 5, 2013)

^Everyone dead? Please tell the difference.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 5, 2013)

Please check the official specification page for each of the cards and you will see the difference. Gte the one which comes within your budget.


----------



## sahil1033 (Jun 8, 2013)

Got Dell S2240L and TP-Link TD-W8968 from Cost to Cost today


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 8, 2013)

nice!!! congrats 

you bought any GPU yet??


----------



## sahil1033 (Jun 11, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> nice!!! congrats
> 
> you bought any GPU yet??


I need time to collect ~ Rs. 16,000


----------



## sahil1033 (Jun 12, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> afaik, 4% for electronics.


5% it is for electronics


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 12, 2013)

then it has increased


----------



## sahil1033 (Jun 12, 2013)

Anyways, I'm loving this monitor except for the fact that it is glossy !!


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 12, 2013)

sahil1033 said:


> Anyways, I'm loving this monitor except for the fact that it is glossy !!


You might want to keep a spectacle cleaning cloth handy.


----------



## sahil1033 (Jul 8, 2013)

yo fellas, thanks a lot in helping me upgrade my system
I've my college joining in a week, so, will be away from desktop hence no upgrading for now. When I'll collect money, I'll surely need your suggestions and help, till then bb and thanks again


----------



## sahil1033 (Aug 19, 2013)

Hey all, it's been a bit long.......
Anyways, planning to buy NZXT Gamma and Corsair GS600 in a day or two.


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 19, 2013)

good choice!! 

welcome to the NZXT Gamma club in advance...


----------



## sahil1033 (Aug 19, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> good choice!!
> 
> welcome to the NZXT Gamma club in advance...


is it worth? i mean i so wanted to buy corsair 300R but the budget stopped me :/


----------



## sahil1033 (Aug 22, 2013)

Bought NZXT Gamma and Corsair GS600 from Nehru Place  but the prices are so high at this time, screwed me off 
Anyways, overall status - happy


----------



## ankush28 (Aug 22, 2013)

^^ congrates


----------



## sahil1033 (Aug 22, 2013)

^thanks


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 22, 2013)

sahil1033 said:


> is it worth? i mean i so wanted to buy corsair 300R but the budget stopped me :/





sahil1033 said:


> Bought NZXT Gamma and Corsair GS600 from Nehru Place  but the prices are so high at this time, screwed me off
> Anyways, overall status - happy



now you tell me if you are satisfied and if the cabby is worth it


----------



## sahil1033 (Aug 22, 2013)

^ first let me assemble


----------



## sahil1033 (Dec 20, 2013)

Gamma is working fine, I've no idea why I'm facing some problems with front panel (USB and audio port). Due to the malfunctioning of front audio port, I'm irritated.
Anyways, need suggestions for a budget kickass keyboard.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 20, 2013)

sahil1033 said:


> Gamma is working fine, I've no idea why I'm facing some problems with front panel (USB and audio port). Due to the malfunctioning of front audio port, I'm irritated.
> Anyways, need suggestions for a budget kickass keyboard.



Coolermaster Devastator Gaming Combo -Rs.2800.


----------



## sahil1033 (Dec 20, 2013)

bavusani said:


> Coolermaster Devastator Gaming Combo -Rs.2800.


I already own Logitech G400, so not interested in combos.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 20, 2013)

sahil1033 said:


> I already own Logitech G400, so not interested in combos.



Then you can go for Microsoft Sidewinder X4 @ 2500. I have an X6 which I bought in April,2012 for Rs.2000 only.


----------

